# fishers bee quick



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Does anyone have ant fishers I can buy or borrow? I'm in the Nashville area. I'm doing a cut out Sunday and need it. thanks


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't have any but I am curious how it will be getting used for a cut out.
If you don't mind would you explain?


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Sure I'm going to cut out the comb and want to spray something in the void that will hopefully help another colony from wanting to make a new home after I'm done. I'm going to try and fill the entrance with some steel wool or spray foam when I finish.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

Is filling the cavity with insulation an option?


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not filling in the entire void but I told them I would grab some great stuff. This hive has been there at least a year. I will leave a swarm trap on the balcony after I remove the hive.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

FYI... bees will chew through the great stuff in a day. Always best to fill the entire cavity (fiberglass insulation is cheap enough) so it no longer IS a cavity, then seal entrance shut witch clear silicone.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> FYI... bees will chew through the great stuff in a day. Always best to fill the entire cavity (fiberglass insulation is cheap enough) so it no longer IS a cavity, then seal entrance shut witch clear silicone.


supposedly not this, know guys that swear by it http://sprayfoamsys.com/store/index.php/catalog/product/gallery/id/7858/image/2098/


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

I always use chicken wire in the void after a removal. I've seen bees chew up insulation and carry it out of a hive. They cannot move chicken wire and it relatively inexpensive. Great Stuff only works for a limited time. I can't tell you have many removals I've done where Great Stuff was used and bees got back in. The best thing I've used for a couple years now is a product by Loctite. It's a adhesive caulking compound. Works incredible!

As far a Fischer Beequick goes, Honey-B-Gone is much better and lasts longer. Although it will only work for a day or two. It's best to seal the entrance with the adhesive caulk.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

pndwind said:


> I don't have any but I am curious how it will be getting used for a cut out.
> If you don't mind would you explain?


It works well to move them out of areas toward the new hive box. It is much longer lasting than smoke and more directional. In any case, it is not a long term repellant.


----------

